# Ice-Age Logo



## Almjodler (17. April 2002)

Hi,
also ihr kennt ja sicher alle den Film Ice-Age und das dazugehörige Logo, .... und so ein Logo will ich auch erstellen, ich meine die Schriftart habe ich nicht dürfte aber aufzutreiben sein -zumindest eine ähnliche- und den Rest weis ich nicht, deshalb frage ich mal hier. Also es muss nicht 100% so ausschauen wie das Ice-Age-Logo, aber es sollte schon deutlich zu erkennen sein dass es eben aus Eis ist und ein Paar realistisch aussehende Risse und abbröckelnde Stücke wären nicht schlecht. 
Ach ja, hier nochmal das Logo für alle die es nicht so gut kennen:


----------



## fungo (17. April 2002)

huh...da hast du Dir aber etwas vorgenommen.
Also, ich denke mal, dass man die gut mit einem Grafiktablett
brushen könnte, ich hab zwar eins, aber das ist bei mir nur in 3ds max im Einsatz und ich hab somit keinerlei Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet.
Vielleicht auch nen bisschen mit verschiedenen Textureben rumspielen.


----------



## Almjodler (17. April 2002)

hm, weis schon is ziemlich schwer aber dachte immer in photoshop ist nichts unmöglich 

naja also wenn jemand wüsste wie man die textur wenigstens so hinkriegt oder einen gut aussehenden Eisbatzen/Eiswürfel oder sonst irgendwas aus Eis (bis auf den billigen Eis-Effekt an Schriften mit dem Windeffekt nach unten usw...) kennt der soll sie trotzdem auch mal hier rein posten  (wiegesagt es kommt eher auf textur/effekte als auf Form davon an)


----------



## Alphator (18. April 2002)

*Ich finds eigentlich recht simple*

erstmal den text (ich würd ihn von hand machen, dann sehn die kanten net so regelmäßig und glatt aus) schreiben und den ebeneneffekt abgeflachte kanten, kontur anwenden. (dann sehn später die risse realistischer aus)
das das so wie 3d blöcke aussieht, is denk ich mal von hand gemacht (neue ebene, blau türkis verlauf und dann evtl. transformieren perspektivisch verzerren oder mit dem lasso zuschneiden.)
wenn du die buchstaben selbermalst, kannst du für jeden ne eigene ebene nehmen, und die nachher noch nach vorne und hinten rücken (wie im bild)

dann folgenden effekt anwenden
http://www.wastedyouth.org/tutorials/rocky.htm

bearbeiten modus farbton sättigung färben (div. blau türkis weißtöne)

jetzt mit ner kleinen "verkratzten" werkzeugspitze (bei ps6 dabei) und wenig deckkraft die türkisen haarrisse reinbasteln.
und mit ner weichen spitze und gaaaanz wenig deckkraft noch en paar blau farb schimmer drüberlegen.
die risse würd ich manuell rausmeiseln. rissfläche mit lasso makieren, ent. drücken, neue ebene, mit schwarz füllen und hinter den buchstaben legen.


that's it

wenn ich heut abend noch zeit hab, bastel ich nochwas nach oder mach en tut.
cu


----------



## Almjodler (18. April 2002)

das wäre cool wenn du mal was machen würdest was änhlich ausschaut und sagst wie genau du's gemacht hast oder besser noch ein Tutorial schreibst, aber ansonsten, das müsste auch reichen was du geschrieben hast,  thx
wiegesagt wäre aber coole sache mit tutorial also geb mal bescheid wenn du was gemacht hast 
mfg


----------



## t0ny (18. April 2002)

*also*

hi
ich habe mal etwas versucht (siehe anhang). das ganze ohne perspektive, keine richtigen 3d-buchstaben, noch kin anti-ailising verwendet und noch lange nicht fertig, aber wie sieht es schon mal von der form her und der farbe her aus? meinst du das so? das schwierigste ist die textur. die risse müssen noch verfeinert werden, da das jetzt noch so aussieht, als ob die nicht rein gehen, sondern draußen an den buchstaben verlaufen.

mfg
t0ny


----------



## t0ny (18. April 2002)

*ach übrigens:*

das linke ist die ausgangsform, das rechte bild mit rissen. ich habe gleich zwei dinge ausprobiert. das obere ist mit dem 'zerstreuen' der farben (wie beim sonnenaufgang, wobei die streuung unten, in der mitte beginnt und sich dann bis oben links und rechts ausbreitet). so schaut jedenfalls das logo aus. die zweite form besteht aus verschiedenen blau-grau-tönen und natürlich weiß.
noch eine frage an die anderen: irgendwie habe ich was auf der brille: wo finde ich die funktion, dass man die perspektive ändern kann? ich habe schon im handbuch gewühlt, aber einfach nicht gefunden. (naja, zur not kann man es ja auch in corel draw machen)

mfg
t0ny


----------



## Almjodler (18. April 2002)

astrein t0ny,
sag mal würdeste dir die mühe machen und das weiterführen ich sehe da gute Perspektiven dass du das noch sehr viel verbesserst und dass es mal verdammt geil ausschaut. Ich geb dir nen Tipp mach das weiter und schreib dann ein Tutorial drüber 
mfg


----------



## t0ny (18. April 2002)

*fragen:*

1.) soll das logo 2d oder 3d sein?
2.) soll es im comic-stil wie bei ice age aussehen oder wirklichkeitsgetreu, so mit transparenz und so?
3.) müssen die risse unterschiedlich tief sein (erkennbar an den hell-dunkel-farbverläufen beim logo)?
4.) wie soll die perspektive sein? direkt von vorne, von unten oder oben aus gesehen?
5.) willst du ein logo erstellen (vielleicht 10 buchstaben; weil dann die details besser zum audruck kommen sollen, wie die risse und kratzer) oder willst du damit eine text schreiben (was ich nicht empfehlen würde, da es aufwendig ist)

gerade erst jetzt im nachhinein gelesen:
@Almjodler
welches von den beiden hat eine bessere textur? (ich denke das zweite). ja, aber ich hoffe, dass das noch bis morgen warten kann, weil ich unter zeitdruck stehe. hast du die engl. oder dt. version von ps? (wegen den filterbezeichnungen und so)

mfg
t0ny


----------



## t0ny (18. April 2002)

*nächste version:*

nächstes beispiel soll das eis besser verdeutlichen. das linke ist erst, wie ich es hatte, das rechte mit kleinen veränderungen wie schärfe etc.
morgen werde ich mich mit dem 3d-effekt mehr beschäftigen, also quasi dass die schrift nach hinten geht wie beim logo.

mfg
t0ny


----------



## shithead (18. April 2002)

den perspektivischen 3deffekt kann man ganz einfach erzielen in dem man die ebenen dupliziert und dann jeweils im 1px horizontal und vertikal verschiebt, zb. 1px rechts + 1px hochs. diesen effekt 9-15mal und man hat net schöne 3d schrift. dann die neuen eben zu einer machen(jedoch die oberste nicht mit einbeziehen) und nen verlauf drüberlegen, so dass es realistisch aussieht, das wars.

cya


----------



## DaRk_DeViL (18. April 2002)

sieht doch schon super aus


----------



## Alphator (18. April 2002)

wenn du deine textebene kopierst, rasterst und dann strg+t (transformieren) klickst, kannst du die ebene skalieren, drehen .. . jetzt rechte maustaste auf das objetk und dann auf verzerren oder perspektivisch verzerren.

hab leider keine zeit mehr, muss morgen wieda um 4:30 raus.
vielleicht klappts morgen


so long

tux4k


----------



## Alphator (19. April 2002)

so, hab ma was gemacht, sieht zwar ******e aus, die textur stimmt net, die perspektive net, aber ich bin hier an der arbeit un hab nur so ne uralt version von ps und  keine werkzeugspitzen,texturen und vorallendingen KEINE ZEIT.
ich weiß das es übelster pfusch ist, aber ich hängs trotzdem mal an

bye

tux4k


----------



## Almjodler (19. April 2002)

*TOP!!*

Mal ganz im ernst, Alphator, keine falsche bescheidenheit, das ding schaut meiner Meinung nach TOP aus, einfach G E N I A L !! Ich weis garnicht was du hast, im Ernst.... Schreibste wenn du Zeit hast und mit dem Projekt fertig bist ein Tutorial darüber ? Wäre stark 
mfg


----------



## boyakasha (19. April 2002)

Würde gerne ma eure Bilder sehen!
Seh aber nur rote Pfeile!

Boyakasha


----------



## Alphator (19. April 2002)

Ich schreib ma ne kurze anleitung, um es als tut zu bezeichnen und zu posten find ichs noch zu ******e.

1. was suchen was wie eis aussieht (zb google)
bei mir war das zum beispiel ein satelitenfoto fon der polkappe *grins

2. das bild in ps öffnen, auf bild-> modus-> graustufen gehn, den bereich den du als struktur haben möchtest mit dem auswahlrechteck makieren (farben spielen absolut keine rolle)
bearbeiten->muster festlegen

3.en paar dirtbrush werkzeugspitzen erstellen oda runterladen.

JETZT GEHTS LOS
also neues bild anlegen, jetzt mit ner fetten schrift (arial black z.b.), farbe schwarz den ersten buchstaben den du haben willst hinschreiben.
rechte maustaste auf die ebene und auf ebene rastern klicken.

jetzt kannst du den buchstaben mit dem radierer bearbeiten.
einfach die kanten unregelmäßig bearbeiten (dirt brushes)(tipp nett mit geklickter maustaste die kanten entlangfahren, sieht ******e aus. lieber tausendmal klicken, gibt schärfere kanten.)

jetzt das füllwerkzeug auswählen, und oben in der leiste "füllen mit" auswählen und daneben deine neue struktur auswählen.
den buchstaben mit der struktur füllen.

wenn deine struktur noch zu "scharf" aussieht mit filter-> weichzeichnungsfilter->gauscher weichzeichner
rumspielen bis es etwas verschwimmt.

jetzt auf bild->einstellungen->helligkeit/kontrast und die struktur so aufhellen bis sie gut aussieht (relativ hell, aber konturen noch sichtbar).

jetzt gehst du auf bild->einstellung->farbton/sättigung und klickst rechts auf das häckchen färben. dann wählst du am oberen regler einen blauton aus (erstmal egal welchen hauptsache blau), den genauen farbton (welches blau) stellst du mit dem mitleren regler ein, und die helligkeit mit dem unteren regler.


jetzt doppelclick auf die ebene, abgeflachte kanten-> kontur.
ok klicken.
jetzt auf die effekt ebene (abgeflachte....)(direkt unter der aktuellen ebene)klicken und einstellen.
weichzeichenr relativ hoch deckkraft niedrig und ausweitung mittich (learn it by do it)
die dunklen töne von schwarz (standard) auf irgendein blau stellen.(tip mit der pipette ein passenden ton aus dem bild wählen)

alles was vorher schwarz war gibt jetzt risse. mit dem zauberstab auf ne dunkle stelle gehn, (wenn du weniger risse willst, oben den toleranz wert auf ca 0 - 15 für mehr(größere)risse die toleranz höher stellen) jetzt rechte maustaste auf die auswahl und strg+x und dann strg+v.
die ebene so verschieben das sie wieder an iherer ursprünglichen stelle ist.

fürs 3d einfach die ebene koperien, nach hinten versetzten und manuel die schräge reinradieren oder bei bedarf mit stempelwerkzeug leere flächen füllen.
mit bild->einstellung->helligkeit kontrast die helligkeit runterregeln (schattenseite is ja dunkler als front)

wenn du willst kannst du noch ein ebeneneffekt (doppelclick auf ebene) kontur auswählen (passender blauton mit pipette, stärke ca 1 bis 2 pixel, deckkraft niedrig).
dann hast du schönere kanten.


tut mir leid, ich hab net viel zeit,

(das selbe prozedere as everytime) ich muss morgen wieda brutal früh raus!

ich hoff ich konnt dir was helfen.


bye

Tux4k


----------



## Mythos007 (19. April 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

ich weiss - ist noch nicht das gelbe vom ei - aber
für mehr hatte ich keine zeit ... bis dann dann My.


----------



## Almjodler (20. April 2002)

Mythos007, auch nicht schlecht, mich würde v.a. mal interessieren wie du die geile Textur gemacht hast, auf die gleiche Weise wie Alphator oben oder haste ne andere Möglichkeit?
mfg


----------



## EisFox2002 (21. April 2002)

die schriftart die du brauchst heisst : Aftershock Debries...

zu finden-> hier


----------

